# Are Orothotic inserts allowed in Basic?



## Brygun (11 Aug 2005)

In "Shin Splints, Blisters, and PT"



			
				paracowboy said:
			
		

> -Get better fitting shoes or orthotic inserts.




Are ortothic inserts allowed to be used in Basic Training? I would assume from his mentioning under training it likely is but wonder if someone can confirm this.


----------



## honestyrules (11 Aug 2005)

It should be authorized, can't see why not. Some recruits are buying insoles at the pharmacy (spenco, gel, Dr.scholl). If you got your orthotics through a doctor, bring your prescription, just in case.
I know that the medics in St-Jean are giving insoles to recruits with feet issues (If you showed up on sick parade and it's required, of course).


----------



## Infanteer101 (12 Aug 2005)

Brygun said:
			
		

> In "Shin Splints, Blisters, and PT"
> 
> Are ortothic inserts allowed to be used in Basic Training? I would assume from his mentioning under training it likely is but wonder if someone can confirm this.



Roger That!


----------



## Island Ryhno (12 Aug 2005)

If you are currently wearing orthotics (pre bmq, during med test for recruiting process) they should give you a note to take to your doctor, which says you can function without them. I.E. your on tour and you lose them, will you still be able to work. I've worn mine on bmq and had no isuues.


----------



## Thirstyson (12 Aug 2005)

You might run into some situations where switching your orthodics from your combat boots to gym shoes conflict with the (small) amount of time you are given to change.


----------



## a_himself (12 Aug 2005)

Go for it, who cares man.  No one can see your orthothodics and any Sections commander or 2IC who actually gets mad at you for having them is a loser and would just find something else to rag you about if it wasn't the inserts.  And don't worry about the time it takes to switch your inserts, not having f'd up knees and blistery feet is far more comfortable then missing the timings which are set up for you to miss anyways lol.  Go for it, 99 times out of 100 no section commander will care even if they see them.


----------



## Brygun (12 Aug 2005)

heh... and Ive got two pairs of ortho inserts, though a little dated still a close match to each other.


----------



## P-Free (13 Aug 2005)

a_himself said:
			
		

> Go for it, who cares man.   No one can see your orthothodics and any Sections commander or 2IC who actually gets mad at you for having them is a loser and would just find something else to rag you about if it wasn't the inserts.   And don't worry about the time it takes to switch your inserts, not having f'd up knees and blistery feet is far more comfortable then missing the timings which are set up for you to miss anyways lol.   Go for it, 99 times out of 100 no section commander will care even if they see them.



a) anybody who has accomplished more than you is not a loser.

b) you are paid to do what you are told, not to feel comfortable doing it.


----------



## a_himself (13 Aug 2005)

lol ok thanks for the good advice for the guy, who cares what they pay you for, just take precautions to avoid getting in the big trouble,the little things are mostly unavoidable, and then just chill and enjoy that fact that you can make 300 bucks a weekend to go walk around in the bush and practice World War II army tactics.


----------



## honestyrules (13 Aug 2005)

Hey a_himself,

Tell us about your WWII tactics theory....
3 posts and already ranting?


----------



## Springroll (13 Aug 2005)

I am getting another set of orthotics from my doc before heading to BMQ. One pair for my regular footwear and one pair for my combat boots. My foot issues are due to 6 years of nursing(resident care) without proper shoes on, so PLEASE take care of your feet!!


----------



## a_himself (13 Aug 2005)

Well, I think its slowly being changed but an awful lot of the training that we do is pretty outdated stuff which 95% of the time isn't that kind of stuff you'll be doing on any sort of peacekeeping mission.  It should be more focused on stuff like urban combat, and the kinds of things that troops do overseas.  I mean stuff like live fire defenses, raids on enemy trench positions and whatnot would be useful if we were preparing for the day the USA decides to come take our natural resources but I'm pretty sure the role that our military has moved towards is peacekeeping.  Why not train for that during normal unit training.


----------



## P-Free (13 Aug 2005)

Firstly the official mandate of the Canadian Forces is not peacekeeping, it is the defense of Canada and North America. 

And secondly urban combat and peacekeeping are two different things completely. Urban combat is warfighting, peacekeeping is something totally on its own.


----------



## a_himself (14 Aug 2005)

How do you plan to defend the second largest country on the planet with 20 000 army troops?  And a fullscale invasion of Canada at least in the foreseeable future is not really a very realistic possibility.  As far as defence of North America we're more of a token force, the only real effective role the CF can play in its current state is on these peacekeeping missions which is why we should be gearing the training towards preparing members for participating on them throughout their military career.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Aug 2005)

a_himself said:
			
		

> the only real effective role the CF can play in its current state is on *these peacekeeping missions * which is why we should be gearing the training towards preparing members for participating on them throughout their military career.



Seeing as your profile is empty, your going to have to qualify your statement as to your level of expertise in stateing something like this. What exactly is your idea of a "peacekeeping mission"? And why should it be, depending on your definition, our only role? The view of a civilian, or even newer soldier, is much different than someone who's "walked the walk".


----------



## Brygun (14 Aug 2005)

UH... Orothics .. thread topic.... not Canada-US politics or opinions on tactical methods. If you please. Its easy to start a new thread rather than "debating multiple topics" in one thread.


----------



## Thompson (21 Sep 2006)

Hi, i went to my Interview, medical, and aptitude test today and everything went smoothly up until my medical and the topic of me wearing orthotics came up. I had read on this sight that wearing orthotics was not that big of deal, but i would have to get some medical forms filled out by my doctor. So the medic starts Going over the details of the forms i have to get filled out, There are four boxes that have to be checked by my doctor, The first is: Are the orthotics off the shelf _  or Custom made _
           The second is: Does he/she have symptoms(pain, discomfort) even when he/she wears the orthotics 
yes _ No_

Third: Can he/she function in the military environment without the orthotics yes _ no _
fourth: does he/she require custom made footwear to use orthotics yes _ no _ 
The answers to these questions are 1: custom made 2: No 3: Yes 4: No

But he then told me that if the answer to question one is "custom made" i will be declined by the military as these types of orthotics are to costly to the army. I can use things like the Doctor Scholls arch supports and they do the job fine the reason i went to a custom made orthotics is because it was covered under my wife's medical coverage and i don't have to replace them every few months. So i guess I'm wondering if anyone else has been declined because they where a "custom orthotic" apposed to the "Off The Shelf" type 

Thanks for the Help
Hopefull Recruit


----------



## Fiji (25 Sep 2006)

I wore my orthotics all through my BMQ. I cannot possibly see why you would not be allowed to wear them. Just be careful to not get them wet, because you can ruin the form.


----------



## carl_54 (27 Sep 2006)

Any tips for keeping them on the sole? That is to say from "slipping" I ask because it happened to me once when I was using them in a running shoe. That'd be torture at BMQ. Or maybe I didn't cut them well.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Sep 2006)

carl_54 said:
			
		

> Any tips for keeping them on the sole? That is to say from "slipping" I ask because it happened to me once when I was using them in a running shoe. That'd be torture at BMQ. Or maybe I didn't cut them well.



Why did you cut them?  They should have been made for your foot and shoe size.  

If you bought them at Zellers, (or whatever store/drugstore) they are not Orothotic insoles as perscribed by an Ortopedic Speicialist.


----------



## mpelletier92 (23 Dec 2014)

Hi, I got a simple question for you guys: I am going for BMQ on February 7th and I'd like to know if orthotics are allowed?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Dec 2014)

They are authorized for use in the CF; I have them but mine are prescribed thru the CF Health Services system.

If you have them prescribed and you've done an actual assessment, that is likely something you let the Med As know during your recruiting, right?  So its a bonafide medical requirements vice "I like to wear them"...


----------

